# Rows



## Road Dog (Dec 31, 2010)

I started a thread awhile back about Rows Farmer's Friend. It is a British Bottle and is pretty easy to research. Found the Rows Embrocation the other day on Feebay. I had to have it cuz they make a great pair.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 31, 2010)

So that's who outbid me!


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for not bidd'n too high.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 31, 2010)

It was one of those times when I was trying to decide if I wanted to bid on another bottle or not. I try to limit myself to what ever is in the PayPal account..which is not much at present.  I put a low bid on the Row's and then watched the other to see what would happen.  The other started to go really high so I decided not to bid.  The plan was to go back to the Row's but got busy with the kids. 
 That's the way the cookie crumbles. If you get your nose out of joint when you lose one you need to stop bottle collecting and take up cross stitch.  ;-)


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 31, 2010)

Sound like me. I can't count the ones I missed due to distraction from my wife or 4 year old. They always seem to go cheaper when I miss them too.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 31, 2010)

Ain't that the truth!!  My distractions are all in college but are home for the holidays..  one would think they would be less distracting but that has not turned out to be the case.  In the end it does not matter how many pass out of my grasp...it is all worth it to have them home for awhile.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> I started a thread awhile back about Rows Farmer's Friend. It is a British Bottle and is pretty easy to research. Found the Rows Embrocation the other day on Feebay. I had to have it cuz they make a great pair. Â Â


 

 Those look great together....same general shape, but check out the necks.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 1, 2011)

The short squared shape attracted me to them and the necks were just icing on the cake.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 1, 2011)

Roaddog, Those are the icing on the cake []. I love them and love the way you photograph them. Enjoy : ) star ~


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Star


----------



## abcreview (Jan 5, 2011)

Lovely bottles those Rows.  The left earlier example is found in Australia in a huge range of colours, I saw a collection of them once that was simply outstanding.  They come in black glass, cobalt blue, green, yellow, amber and many shades in between.  There is a possibility that these were made at one of the early Australian glass works.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Travis, Alot of the old sales info I've read is Australia too. Have to look for more colors now.[]


----------



## bblakke (Oct 14, 2013)

To Road Dog and Bostaurus - Hello, I live in New Zealand and was interested in your discussion on Rows Farmers Friend bottles.  I dug one up in the late '70s in my garden which was situated next to an old staging post.  I knew nothing about it until I read your posts and viewed your photographs - it was wonderful!  I kept hold of this bottle, which is green by the way, because I just loved its size and shape and had a feeling about it.  Can you give me any further information please, including a range of its possible value?  Many thanks.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Could you post a picture? I would like to see the green color.


----------



## kor (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice looking bottles!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 14, 2013)

Melinda has these bottles now. Here is a 1880 ad from Australia. Rowe's seems to have be in the colonies around 20 years as of 1880.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 14, 2013)

next


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 14, 2013)

next


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 15, 2013)

I have three of these now and love them.  Each is different.  They are great, crude bottles.


----------

